# firefox 4 cario-tea compile error



## mabadi (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a newbie in FreeBSD. I updated the ports tree with *portsnap* to install firefox4 in FreeBSD 8.2, but when I try to compile with *make install clean* it gives me an error. Please help me to install firefox 4. I am Iranian and this install is very important for my security.

config.log
config.cache


----------



## mamalos (Apr 23, 2011)

Try *pkg_add -r firefox*. This will install firefox4 by default from packages.


----------



## mabadi (Apr 23, 2011)

This command does not work. When I used [CMD=]pkd_add -r firefox[/CMD] nothing happened and no package will load. Can I download package from somewhere and install it manually?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 23, 2011)

In order to download the package manually and install it from your box, run *fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/Latest/firefox.tbz* (if your machine is 64-bit, then replace i386 with amd64 on the URL), and then run *pkg_add firefox.tbz* (omitting the '-r') to install it. 

You can use whatever method you prefer to download the package (ftp, some other browser, etc).


----------



## poh-poh (Apr 23, 2011)

cairo-tee.h is provided by graphics/cairo since 1.10.2_1,1 by 02 Mar 2011 while firefox4 landed the tree by 22 Mar 2011. Before installing new ports make sure that at least its dependencies are up to date.


----------



## mabadi (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, poh-poh. My problem is solved with recompile of cairo.


----------



## selasion (Jul 2, 2011)

The same thing with firefox5. I recompiled graphics/cairo with *make config* and checked all. After that everything is OK!


----------

